
How To Uninstall McAfee Antivirus - polskibus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bKgf5PaBzyg
======
kbenson
I'm completely at a loss as to why he thought this was a good idea. Highly
entertaining, but in a way that seems to bat at his expense, which makes it
puzzling why he's involved.

